
What’s Behind JPMorgan Chase’s Big Bet on Artificial Intelligence? - ajay-d
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article/whats-behind-jpmorgan-chases-big-bet-artificial-intelligence/
======
dv_dt
Traders and bankers demand high salaries. The ironic part about the AI jobs
scare is that the low hanging fruit are occupations that are high salary (so,
high ROI on elimination) matched with environments with low "articulation" to
implement decisions (i.e. getting info and acting on it doesn't require
developing a physical robots or automated cars or other high-capital
infrastructure, data in -> decision -> data out is ideal)

